# Jenkins Zeitsteuerung



## yankee007 (24. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob es möglich ist festzustellen (Umgebungsvariable odgl.) ob ein Job in Jenkins von einem menschlichen Benutzer, oder aber automatisiert (zeitgesteuert) gestartet wurde?

LG Stefan


----------



## Andgalf (24. Feb 2012)

Das kann man in der Konfiguration des Jobs sehen, welche Build-Auslöser es für einen Job gibt.

Also in der Jenkins-Web-Oberfläche


----------



## tfa (24. Feb 2012)

Vielleicht funktioniert das:
https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Build+User+Vars+Plugin
(Nicht ausprobiert, nur ergooglet)


----------



## AngryDeveloper (24. Feb 2012)

Das steht beim Build in den Informationen.
z.B. "Build wurde zeitgesteuert ausgelöst."
oder
"Gestartet von dem Benutzer Anonymous"


----------

